# Hunter Orange on extended



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. Just wondering how many bowhunters actually wear the required hunter orange on the extended when there are rifle hunts going on? If you do, how does it affect the animals when you're that close to them? I for one have to admit that at times I've hunted when I hunted on the extended in areas when I should be wearing orange but haven't. But that's probably because where I'm at I don't see hardly any other hunters. Anyway, I was just curious if you wear the orange or not and how you think it affects the animals when you're bowhunting them wearing hunter orange. Utbowhntr


----------



## Elk Addict (Sep 17, 2007)

I do wear hunter orange when I hunt the extended hunts if there is a rifle hunt going on. Number one it's the law and number two I definitely don't want some idiot mistaking me for a deer or elk. From what I know about deer and elk, they don't see colors or at least not to the extent that we do. They would see the hunter orange as a light colored blob, so I'm sure it affects my being seen. That being said, I'd rather be safe than sorry...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Elk Addict said:


> I do wear hunter orange when I hunt the extended hunts if there is a rifle hunt going on. Number one it's the law and number two I definitely don't want some idiot mistaking me for a deer or elk. From what I know about deer and elk, they don't see colors or at least not to the extent that we do. They would see the hunter orange as a light colored blob, so I'm sure it affects my being seen. That being said, I'd rather be safe than sorry...


I agree 100%.....Camo is more for the eye of the hunter than anything else....honestly, I've been just as close to big deer and elk not wearing camo as I have wearing camo. It's not what you wear when you hunt so much as HOW you hunt. Stay down wind, don't move unless you have to and be ready for the shot. That is what will make your hunt a success not what kind of camo you are wearing or what brand of scent elimination you spray on. I wear the orange for the simple reason that my wife and kid want me to come home alive, not dead. Not to mention that it is the law and as an ethical (assuming you care about that) hunter, I obey the law.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, I think the law states that you must wear hunter orange if there is a rifle hunt going on in the same area. I do not believe that any rifle hunt areas crossover into the area designated for the Extended Archery Hunt. I may be mistaken, but again, it never hurts to be careful and wear the orange anyway.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Some is in, some is out, if you are north of I-15 wear orange, if you are south of I-15, you can still hunt naked, and I don't mean 'still hunt' as in creep through the woods so that when you come to a guy that has been sitting in a tree stand he ask's are you still hunting? I mean that you can still as in continue to hunt naked, you don't need orange.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I-15 runs north and south....so, what are you saying?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> Actually, I think the law states that you must wear hunter orange if there is a rifle hunt going on in the same area. I do not believe that any rifle hunt areas crossover into the area designated for the Extended Archery Hunt. I may be mistaken, but again, it never hurts to be careful and wear the orange anyway.


They have an east canyon/davis/NSL cow elk hunt that runs for two months or so, as well as a cow/bull moose in the same unit. General elk and the Northern rifle deer hunt hunt cross over too. I wonder if cougar hunts are considered rifle hunts? There is one tag for a bear in the same unit as well in the fall. I may be wrond on the date, but the Willard peak goat hunt crosses over a bit as well.

Be careful out there. It's ok if some other twerp gets shot, but no one from this forum please.  :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Epic wrote 
“Some is in, some is out, if you are north of I-15 wear orange, if you are south of I-15,”

He means I-80


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Epic wrote
> "Some is in, some is out, if you are north of I-15 wear orange, if you are south of I-15,"
> 
> He means I-80


yup, what he said.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Question, on the extended south of I-80 during the Once in a Lifetime hunts, is orange REQUIRED? If not, why? Is it not a "rifle" hunt?

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, it's required during the any weapon hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes, it's required during the any weapon hunt.


So, since ALL O.I.L. hunts are any weapon, there ARE times that orange IS required south of I-80! Hmmm, I wonder how many do so. :?

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoot, Most don't wear orange north of I-80. I know I am guilty and my rational was that no one in there right mind would hunt any of those hunts where I was and I was on private property. But it's still against the writing of the statute/law.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Shoot, Most don't wear orange north of I-80. I know I am guilty and my rational was that no one in there right mind would hunt any of those hunts where I was and I was on private property. *But it's still against the writing of the statute/law*.


A law I do NOT like, but like you said, "it's still against the writing of the statute/law", whatever a 'statute' is. :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do not and will not wear orange....PERIOD!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I do not and will not wear orange....PERIOD!!!


+1000!

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I do not and will not wear orange....PERIOD!!!


I agree. I don't even like bow hunting, I only do it because the hunter orange clashes so much with my hiking boots.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not and will not wear orange....PERIOD!!!
> ...


How sweeet and cute.

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

true it does clash with my boots...but it clashes with my wanting to stay alive and it goes against all good sense to make a target of yourself for the "Dorks" shoting at you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How many of you have had people shooting at you while wearing the orange?? Just a curiousity thing.... With all the idiots running around out there on the general hunts, I'd be afraid to be in the field most places.... wearing orange or not.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been shot at 3 seperate times while wearing orange on both the gen. deer and gen elk hunts...i will not make myself a target for Idiots on the mountain...i'll take my chances with not wearing it and talking to the CO's. In fact i have discussed this with several CO's down at Lee Kay...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

There are two obvious issues here. One is wearing orange and the consensus seems to be that it doesn't do any good. I agree. The other is the law and the consensus seems to be that it's a stupid regulation. Again, I agree. But there's a third issue that we need to keep in mind.

I really enjoy the extended hunt. It shouldn't be taken for granted and the fact is, it could be easily shut down. The greatest threat to the continuation of the Wasatch extended hunt starts with bowhunters refusing to abide by the regulations. But those regs aren't in place for us - they're in place to satisfy others. So if we want the Wasatch extended to continue in the future, we don't have the luxury of picking and choosing which regs we'll obey.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Remember just because you can archery hunt during the Gen. rifle deer/elk hunt, doesn't mean you have to....if you don't like to wear the orange then don't hunt during that week! I know, It can't be that simple...or can it?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The last two posts are spot on, and please folks, play by the rules. I myself agree with UZA, and do not hunt in areas, that rifle hunters are allowed into until their season is over, then I will be in there. Not because I would have to wear orange, but because I like to hunt with less pressure, and with the rifle hunters in an area, I deem there is way to much pressure during that time in those areas. I have never been shot at, I have no problem wearing orange, I just choose not to hunt in those areas at those times.


----------

